# Brother KH800



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a chance to purchase this knitting machine for $100. Comes with table, books,etc. Have not seen it yet, but will do so later on today. Never used one before. Is this a good machine and a good price? Really would appreciate advice.
Thanks.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

A kh800 is really old, I still knit on an 840...Below is a comp. chart for the Brother KMs
according to this chart is has a 12 stitch card reader and the needles and presser bars are still available. Does it come with a ribbing bed? 
When you look at it make sure all the cams and buttons work and that the card reader works. There are patterns easily available you can copy for cards if you can find the vinyl cards and puncher for a 12 st reader, check online at ebay. The card material and puncher for a 12 st singer punch card KM will be the same size.
If its clean has been well cared for, in good working condition, $100 is a nice price, considering the price for plastic bed machines at the LCS. 
I'm definately not trying to talk you out of the machine just hope its in very good condition, and that you'll be able to knit on it.
Cheryl sterling is knitting on what appears to be a KH561, from the 60's, and it knits beautifully on her youtube video.
Make sure the tension mast is included, the brass clamps to secure it to a table, cast on combs, transfer tools, weights, needle pusher/ruler and latch tool and that the needles look clean and their latches work. You'll need those accessories to knit as well as some fine yarn from the LCS, a baby #3 and #2 will work good.






http://www.daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm#bkmidmach

Hope it works out for good for you, let us know...


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Decided not to buy. I am not experienced on a machine and think I will wait until I do a little more investigating. Thank you for your information. It really helped. This was a machine from an estate sale.


----------



## Crafteresa (Mar 13, 2012)

Betty White said:


> Decided not to buy. I am not experienced on a machine and think I will wait until I do a little more investigating. Thank you for your information. It really helped. This was a machine from an estate sale.


I have been reading a lot about brother machines, 
as I wanted one myself (got it yesterday)
the opinion of many who give advice on the internet
is if you want a good punchcard machine 
the brother KH881 or KH891 was the best they produced
obviously how its been treated and stored etc must be considered, 
but in good condition and with all the accessories present they are fabulous machines
hope this helps


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Everyone is partial to what they have, I also understand the Singer/Studio/KnitMaster line are great machines also. The 881 & 891 are nice but the Brother 892,893,894 in my opinion were the best punch card models made as they offered a stitch style, thread lace, none of the other punch card standard gauge KMs knit. There wasn't one machine with every single feature, even the electronic models didn't have knitleaders on board like the 881/891 did. But the KL can be an added accessory, thread lace pattern knitting is selected on the Knitting carriage. If I were to trade my Brother KH840 for any other punch card model it would be 892-894. Those are rarely available.


----------



## Crafteresa (Mar 13, 2012)

quote=KateWood]Everyone is partial to what they have, I also understand the Singer/Studio/KnitMaster line are great machines also. The 881 & 891 are nice but the Brother 892,893,894 in my opinion were the best punch card models made as they offered a stitch style, thread lace, none of the other punch card standard gauge KMs knit. There wasn't one machine with every single feature, even the electronic models didn't have knitleaders on board like the 881/891 did. But the KL can be an added accessory, thread lace pattern knitting is selected on the Knitting carriage. If I were to trade my Brother KH840 for any other punch card model it would be 892-894. Those are rarely available.[/quote]

over the last 2 months of searching for the right brother machine
I have not seen any of the brother 892-894 (in the UK)
for sale or written about so they must be quite rare.

unless they were more available in the U.S.? sounds like another nice machine tthough.

I am sure owners of other brand of machines will recommend models to you 
as Kate said everyone is partial to what they have.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a mid-range machine, would love to find one in good condition, please PM me.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I am looking for a a beginner machine, don't know what that would be, eveyone says to check ebay but for a novice like me I would not know good from bad, Yesterday someone got a pretty good deal on here, so if anyone has one they want o sell, I am interrested.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Irene- New Hampshire said:


> I'm looking for a mid-range machine, would love to find one in good condition, please PM me.


I called the seller back to see if the 800 had been sold and it was already gone. I was not experienced enough to know if it was in good working condition.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

very kind thank you, I have a standard which I love but I sure would like to own a mid range, I'll keep looking.
Irene


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

If you're going to consider Brother KMs, that would include the KnitKing models also. There was a KK93 that just sold for $127.00 on ebay, that is the same model as the Brother KH993. Watch ebay there are more KMs being sold on that site than any other I've seen to date. Soon you'll get to know which machines you're most interested in.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you KateWood, I'm not much of an ebay browser,mostly cause I don't understand just how all that works. But I will check it out every now and again.


----------



## ladytigger54 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, My name is Ginger and this is the machine I am looking for. Could you please give the owner my name and number and I will definitely buy it from him or her. Thanks Ginger Cave 231-760-5633 Muskegon Michigan.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I have found a SK155 mid range with a ribber. Very happy with it, works great for the things I plan to do with it. I'm sure with time I'll expand my projects. Thank you for everyone's help


----------



## ladytigger54 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You for checking for me, I am very grateful to you. Again Thanks Ginger


----------



## ladytigger54 (Sep 14, 2011)

If you want a new or used brother I have the number to call directly to find out anything you want to know about their machines. It is 1-800-284-4357, I hope you find what you want at this number. They were very helpful for me. Ginger


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

HI,
I also have a Brother KH-840 knitting machine. My punch card reader seems to work, as the card moves down as I knit across the bed but the knitting has big loops and drops stitches. I was hoping you could tell me why? The machine is pretty clean. I recently changed the timing belt hoping it would make a difference - it did not. I'm glad I changed it anyway, hoping to get the machine in the best possible condition.
Thank you,
Betty


----------

